# Idea: Kernel / App To Switch Off 4G To Save Power?



## jimbob_sf (Aug 5, 2011)

I have gotten into the practice of shutting down 4G until I need it to save battery. How about a setting in the kernel or an app that would only turn on 4G when a specific event occurred, like the screen being on. The governors respond to events, why not the radio? Think of SetCPU for the radio. Hmmm....


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what tasker is for..


----------



## jimbob_sf (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah, that's very a cool app. But at $6.49, it's kinda overkill for a single function we all need.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Load up the new skyraider ROM it has that as a setting









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob_sf (Aug 5, 2011)

There we go Jimmydene! Thanks - I'll check it out.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

jimbob_sf said:


> Ah, that's very a cool app. But at $6.49, it's kinda overkill for a single function we all need.


Tasker does anything you could ever want to do with your phone.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

there is a app called dr green battery or something like that it has a setting to shut the wifi and mobile antennas off when the screen turns off.
what i do is have a widgit to toggle the wifi and mobile and sync and gps. i keep them all off until i need them also i have an appkiller with one press kills all background apps.
sp far i am doing great with battery life and i still have the stock one.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Tasker does anything you could ever want to do with your phone.


considering all this person "wants" is to switch 4G on and off, it's a high price. I've looked at Tasker and honestly still don't see myself as ever needing/wanting/using it.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

The newest skyraider rom has auto lte. Great feature


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The Development subforum is reserved for releases(Roms/kernels/mods/etc.). Moved to general TB.


----------

